# How would you describe your style?



## Farley Grey (Apr 4, 2008)

In one word...uh...*erratic* would be a proper word. My style always seems to change, from the way I structure my characters to the way I color them with color pencils or photoshop. In a way, something from each picture is, at least, a little different from the previous one. This is definitely because I basically spend half my time on Furaffinity and other sights prancing about the galleries of new works to discovers new elements to incorporate into my style. Though, it always seems to stay the same. So, in a nutshell, my style could be described as *erratic, yet safe*. 

And you?


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually, I'll say that my style is very 'capricious'. I'm not exactly sure why, but that's kind of how it feels, since whenever I draw, I usually just tend to go with the flow and somehow end up finishing. :]


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 5, 2008)

Earthy, organic and realistic. I like using earth and blue tones a lot; cool colors in general. Nothing too wild (barring the occasional exception). With lots of organic shapes and forms. I like flowing, curved lines. Almost too much. The word edgy comes to mind too. My pictures can be curved and swoopy, but they're never soft.  And I always like a realism in my art; it makes it more believable, even though 95% of my subjects and genre is fantasy.

That's my style kinda paraphrased.


----------



## Kiriska (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm really not sure how to describe my style. Since I wasn't really influenced that much in drawing animals growing up despite the strength of Disney, I find it hard to describe my style as a conglomerate of others.  It's semi-realistic, but...not really? D:


----------



## shiftyfox (Apr 6, 2008)

developing...
I'm still sorta working on my technique, everything I do is super rough and scribbily.  I grew up reading a lot of Calvin & Hobbs and watching a lot of Looney Toons, and both have definitely rubbed off a little on me.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 6, 2008)

in one word: Developing, here too.
Even though I'm not a 'bad' artist persay, I feel like my style still has a long way to go.. It's on the verge of deciding between slightly more realistic or slightly more anime/cartoonish.


----------



## E-mannor (Apr 6, 2008)

variety.

i do a ton of abstract, action, random paintings.  i am working on a manga, i use sorta cell shaded stuff only in black and white.  Also a bit of realism.

i always go where the painting/drawing wants to go.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 7, 2008)

Although I have a few works in a totally different style, I generally go for realism. The biggest problem with that in 3D rendering is usually the textures and the lighting. Most of my textures are just procedurals, and realistic lighting can take days (literally) to render.


----------



## Arden (Apr 7, 2008)

My style .... I can't believe I had to actually think on this...
I guess you could put it into this phrase: "He's violence wraped up in a bottle wrapped up in cotton candy and fluff" or "passive until threatened, then you hafta run"
I constantly change depending on the people I'm talking too, I sense how they feel and my personality reflects that. Like if I somehow know someone's an asshole I'll be an asshole back to them. and if some one is sick or hurt , for some reason I can sense that and my instinct tells me to talk to them and help them through it. wierd eh.
style and dress however , I roll on the floor and fashoin sticks to me ^.^

Art style , *shrugs* don't know yet ... hopping to get there soon

as for creating chars for me its as simple as "turn on da music" ^.^
same goes for poetry


----------



## Amber (Apr 7, 2008)

I would say.. "Blah"


----------



## Sepht (Apr 8, 2008)

i would say my style is digital since a good portion of my stuff is done over the computer

i'd like to get into non digital stuff like screen printing and stenciling but i have to set up a studio to keep the paint and tools in

usually i start daydreaming, staring into space while my mind goes wild and shows me something that isn't there

for example i pictured giant yellow flowers growing out of the sidewalks in town, reaching fifty feet into the sky to sap from the power lines

yellow electrical busses darted too and fro along the lines, hurridly zapping to their destination


----------



## balt-lightning (Apr 8, 2008)

roadkill
she is
c:


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh man... well, I'm more of a realism artist. I absolutely LOVE realism.

Yet, I also really love simple colored work with simple shading. I'm known for my realism, so I guess that's the kind of artist I am.


----------



## Get-dancing (Apr 13, 2008)

Abstract, surreal, retro, pyscedelic, transgressive, contreversial. Pick one.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't really want to describe my own, but, Ed Power, one of the creators of the 'My Cage' comic [http://www.myspace.com/mycagecomic], stated my style as being "Don Bluth at its best." Huge compliment coming from him. xD


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2008)

Cartoonish and messy. ;P


----------



## Vfox (Apr 14, 2008)

Oi, toughy. 

I'm a realist most of the time. I want to be able to draw in a manga/anime/asian influenced style but I suck at it. I'm a graphic designer....so graphically? =3   But I'm also a jeweler....so uhm..metally? 

Realistic anime graphic metal.....yeah..... o.o; No wait, that doesn't work....graphically realistic metal anime.....hmm.....how about I work in multiple styles depending on the material? Yeah, that sounds like a good explanation...yeah.  

I don't know for sure, my style is my own. I think each artist should maintain a bit of uniqueness in their style regardless of what influences them. It keeps things interesting at least. =3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah, I guess that I should mention my digital/traditional painting. It's sort of impressionistic right now because I haven't gotten a lot of practice in as far as getting the colours to blend perfectly, so there's a lot of brush strokes evident, and I keep it all pretty loose and flowing.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 20, 2008)

Surreal
Fantasy
Sci-Fi

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r12/Draconic33/Wurmcopy.jpg


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 23, 2008)

Unrefined.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 26, 2008)

Mine i have no idea at all. So far it's somehow either gotten better or worse.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

Mine style? Hopeless. I can't draw worth a damn.


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfinished, and somewhat lazy.  I always make dozens of mistakes.


----------



## Acisej (Apr 27, 2008)

My style? It can be _described_ in two words: on crack.

It's still changing, though I don't think I have ever had a style that someone could go "Oh hey, that Acisej's art!" 
Honestly, it makes me kind of sad, but I just haven't found anything that sticks and I can call my own yet. But I know I will one day!

Until then, you could _call_ my 'style' generic. xD


----------



## gothyk (Apr 27, 2008)

Just like everyone else here, my style can use work. It's been changing and evolving for a good part of 11 years now.

As far as what I would call it... Anthro furry?


----------



## Kipple (Apr 27, 2008)

My writing meanders a lot. Long sentences with tons of phrases and bits strung together using commas and em-dashes. I'm in the terrible habit of editing while writing, which leads to a loss of consistency in tense or grammar. Often, they're caught before I put them online.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 27, 2008)

Lousy, sketchy, anatomically vague, and incapable of completion.

Not to mention getting rustier by the minute since I haven't been able to draw in a month.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2008)

In one word?  Simple.  <--- Yes, my lineart is fairly simple, but when I get to the coloring part I tend to add details and make it seem more realistic.  So... pretty much _Simple_ yet _Realistic_.


----------



## Kierstal (May 19, 2008)

If I were comfortable with my style, I'd be able to answer that question   As yet, my style is still in a state of constant flux, technique and mechanics varying from piece to piece. One day I hope to get into a solid semi-realistic, varied line style with coloring that actually looks believable instead of cheap and fake.


----------



## RailRide (May 19, 2008)

I would say, "animation-esque", with minor technique variations (I've tried colored lineart a few times, and one lineless vector-esque pic)

---PCJ


----------



## Inky Neko (Jun 1, 2008)

I suppose, even with anthros, my art is heavily anime influenced. I've tried many times to stray away from it, mostly due to the fact that I'm not as interested in it as I used to be, but I seem in capable of completely abandoning it.
I get a lot of my influence from artists that I admire, like Daisuke Ishiwatari (Guilty Gear for those who might not know), Tracy Butler (Lackadaisy), Pu-sama (who used to be on DeviantArt), Gunnerromantic, Savannah Horrocks (who's on FA), and my roommate. XD;


----------



## iciewolf (Jun 1, 2008)

fast paced, balanced, ever developing


----------



## sashbandit (Jun 2, 2008)

hmm my style would probably be described as soft I guess since I always draw cute stuff for some reason.


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmm, I would say experimental might describe my works. I'm almost always trying a method I haven't tried before. I draw realistically and have my obvious influences, but my path is ever changing and developing :3


----------



## Monak (Jun 4, 2008)

My style would be equal to spooge stains on hotel room sheets , Always growing and completely unnoticed by the public.


----------



## Defender (Jun 17, 2008)

Haphazard, sloppy, weird cartoons.

No real primary influences come to mind, but recently Daniel Clowes is seeping in.


----------



## EricTheMoogle (Jun 17, 2008)

I would say "in-training" is my drawing in a nutshell.


----------



## Merp (Jun 17, 2008)

Semi Realistic....?  in some things...other a little bit more influenced by cartoons?


----------



## Nightingalle (Jun 19, 2008)

No freaking clue.  I started out drawing Disney stuff, then I went to drawing anime, then mixed the two and sorta invented anthro for myself way back in like, middleschool ( It was awesome, I realized I could draw animals and humans at the same time, ohshi--!) And .. I've just been mixing styles together. I change styles often ><;


----------



## darkonedrei (Jun 25, 2008)

My style is different for the subject matter that I'm drawing, and the technique I'm using.  Generally my work is dark with sharp edges and organic stems.  But if I'm doing a portrait of a face, I just focus on the main outlines and achieve an entirely different look.  When I'm drawing something furry, my style (thus far) has leaned more towards the second, but the rough texture of the fur let's me use more sharp edges like my casual artwork contains.


----------



## Neofur (Jun 26, 2008)

Constantly evolving I pick up new techniques here and there.
I'm mostly manga furry...my other influences are retro art deco toons and Warner Bros.


----------



## MauEvig (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to draw a bit of a Sonic-esque style...now I'm working on developing my own style.
As for what you'd call my style...I have no idea...the Mau style. XP


----------



## eevachu (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll go with *Pop-Japonism* (a term based on the French term Japonism (the influence of the arts of Japan on those of the West) and the art movement of Pop-art. It is used to describe Western artists that are greatly influenced by popular Japanese art (in most cases, anime and manga) with a hint of *Onomatopoeia* and just a dash of lemon.

But I really don't particularly like labeling art styles, it just gets silly after a while.  Art is art is art as I like to say.


----------



## Hornwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Manga shmanga. My style is western-cartoon influenced. When I was little I constantly copied Looney Tunes and Disney film pictures

Examples of typical Hornwolf pieces 
http://hornwolf.deviantart.com/art/Parrot-Friends-89669780
http://hornwolf.deviantart.com/art/Honey-Dragon-88362462
http://hornwolf.deviantart.com/art/Dodo-88946852


----------



## Tevnon (Jun 27, 2008)

Warped.
There is a reason for that, though. I use a lot of meditation and trance states to create art. Like I meditate myself into an altered state of consciousness, call together or form the subject matter for the finished piece there, then come half-way back to physical reality where I can draw but still be entranced enough not to loose sight of what I envisioned. Then I draw it. It's all pretty out there.
Incidentally none of this involves drugs at any point. I'm quite capable of warping my mind on my own without some chemical, thank you.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 27, 2008)

anime meets marvel.

I grew up reading comic books and about five years ago got into anime. So both influenced my work 

So I suppose you could say pretty cartoony, but with a touch of realism.


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't really know how I would describe my style... I've definitely developed a "look" to my art over the years though. Not particularly distinctive, but still recognisable, for better or worse.

Clean lines, flat colours... rather toony.

I dunno. Anyone want to try and describe my style? ;P

NSFW (explicit male nudity)


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 2, 2008)

Shitty- no really.

I don't put enough love into drawings to fine tune them and everything stays in sketch form. other than light cleaning, I either color them flat or leave them alone. People seem to like them I guess?


----------



## Beezel (Jul 3, 2008)

cartoony?


----------



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

Loud.


----------



## Donryu (Jul 5, 2008)

Farley Grey said:


> In one word...uh...*erratic* would be a proper word. My style always seems to change, from the way I structure my characters to the way I color them with color pencils or photoshop. In a way, something from each picture is, at least, a little different from the previous one. This is definitely because I basically spend half my time on Furaffinity and other sights prancing about the galleries of new works to discovers new elements to incorporate into my style. Though, it always seems to stay the same. So, in a nutshell, my style could be described as *erratic, yet safe*.
> 
> And you?


 

I don't think I have a style yet.. I'm too busy exploring all the possibilities to run myself into a rutt.


----------



## Maim (Jul 5, 2008)

gay-manga....
not the frilly overly shoujo kind, it's actually a combination of a couple specific artists, but at the same time.. you could probably hold them next to each other, and not notice the similarities, unless you were looking for them (especially since I build up the character differently.. and it's not usually human)

I also draw a lot of like.. monsters, these are based off old animatronics and videogame concept art

but sometimes I draw in a more animation-like style... that's kinda just developed as a "what can I stand to draw several hundred times?" thing

TL;DR
video games, old movies and gay Japanese comic books rip-off, I MEAN INSPIRED


----------



## iBurro (Jul 7, 2008)

ADD Positive. :B Very loose, kind of sloppy, and is usually done after about two hours regardless of how it looks.


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 9, 2008)

Hrrm... Somewhat controlled, A little detail oriented, but sloppy all the same. I don't pay _that_ much attention to what I'm doing and make mistakes. D: 
I'm getting better about it, though, but still. It irks me. I'll notice problems after inking... rarrrgh, whatever.


----------



## Unnie (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd like to call mine unnielicious or rinnylicious, beg my pardon, thank you very much. I think the most unique trait about my art is the eyes. I love eyes.

EDIT: OMG I WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST?!


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 12, 2008)

I describe my style as an epileptic that just tried to plug a wet fork into the electrical socket while simultaneously holding a pencil, pen, and or paintbrush.


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

Um, let's see. 
I suck at realism anddd... that's why my style is rather cartoony. X'3 And pretty anime-influenced, too. I mean, I use all these anime-ish expressions, sweatdrops and so on :0


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 12, 2008)

I'd describe my style as *exaggerated* and *esoteric*. I plump up certain anatomical bits too big, and my work is generally too weird to appeal to a large audience. XD


----------



## Dalehan (Jul 12, 2008)

Anime/manga-ish with a slight hint of French comic.. although I still need to practice more on the French bit


----------



## Blue Snowangel (Jul 12, 2008)

Umm... I think it's uniquely mine.  Not quite toon, nor manga, not quite semi-realism.  Defiantly not Disney or other major studio influenced.  Something happily Blue that's always being refined somehow.  I guess if I had to toss a label on it, neo-toon.


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 12, 2008)

Mine is very 'toon, though some small aspects of it suffers due to me not having access to programs like Photoshop, Flash, Corel Painter, and other b-b-b-b-b-b-budget breaker software (And instead using OpenCanvas 1. Amazing, eh?). Like those crazy vector lines. Amazingly though, my lines are getting close to that area, yet the large lines suffer.

I am able to do realistic works as well. And while I'm at it, I've yet to find a tutorial on rendering realistic fur; that's my main trouble area.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 14, 2008)

naturalistic/realistic while leaning heavily against a colourful wall of franco-belgian comic art, drops of anime and Larry Elmore's funny comics running down that wall.

when I started doing art (or rather, draw my fuzzy rpg characters) I also aimed to do my own art style, hoping one day people would recognize it immediately. I can't say how much I have succeeded in the last 17 years, but there. I also like humourous, funny, playful sceneries, and try to create those myself if I can help it. romantic? of course. erotic? at once, sir!
or ma'am. 

http://anbessa.furhome.net/


----------



## Neokai (Jul 15, 2008)

One thing I do know is that when I look at other art for inspiration I tend to ruin my pictures. The only way I can get a good image is to just let it flow from my mind....trying to take a style from someone else (like I did when I first started drawing) ended up in frustration and a crappy image.

When I think of my own style from a critique point of view....I see a medium between cartoony and realistic. I am very happy with my drawing style and over time I tweak it slightly. One of my favorite things to do is to make lots of definition in the fur when doing the line art, giving it a fluffy yet crisp look.

I think it is hard for artists to describe their art styles, since its just the way they get things down onto another medium....it would be like trying to tell someone what your handwriting looks like over the phone...not easy. I am always surprised when people tell me they like MY style. I had a style people could differentiate?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 15, 2008)

I have no words to describe my style but "metamorphic" and untrained. It's constantly, CONSTANTLY changing in weird, unimaginable ways that I can't really understand.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 15, 2008)

Still cartoony and bad, hope improves with practice...


----------



## Shya_FireVixen (Jul 16, 2008)

My art is, what everyone says, "cute". X3

I'm trying to break out of that, though. Sometimes I try to draw something serious and it ends up being cute. >_<


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Jul 17, 2008)

Shya_FireVixen said:


> My art is, what everyone says, "cute". X3
> 
> I'm trying to break out of that, though. Sometimes I try to draw something serious and it ends up being cute. >_<



That happens to me all the time. And I end up wanting to snuggle my creations.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 17, 2008)

developing... improving... spastic...


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd describe my work more as representational than realistic. I know that a lot of people think my work is very detailed, but in reality it is more that I have a very tight and clean style that creates the illusion of more detail than is there. As far as color palettes go I have a strong preference for using purple and violet tones and steering away from using black except absolutely necessary!


----------



## Mayonaka000 (Jul 18, 2008)

My art style is kinda of a melting pot. It employs 3 different elements: Realism, anime, and cartoon/comic book art work. About 65% or my art is influenced by realism when it comes to anatomy, clothes, shadowing, and things like that. 15% is cartoon/comic book art work, because the colors-despite being shaded- are still semi bright and the characters themselves are somewhat fanciful. Finally, the last 10% of my art is much like anime. I often like to use anime expressions on most of my characters and I like to draw the eyes in a very stylized manner. 

Right now, I'm trying to step away from having my art work seem cartoony or from like it came from a comic book, because I think it would really be a good change for me.


----------



## Rabbyadam (Jul 18, 2008)

My style... maybe toonish? ^.^ I like toonish! but its not like, HORRIBLE toonish... kind of, uhh, like comic book toonish. I don't like to attempt pure realism in my drawings becuase you can never get as good as the real thing... but hey! everyone has a different style, I know that much ^.^


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

Anatomically correct, American Comic-style mixed with a slight touch of anime/manga (I got that from my ex...).  That's me.  I use hatching for shades and tend to do layered muscles and such, and I color with Photoshop CS2, I'm okay with it, but I don't have all the effects and such down pat.  I can do gradients, colors, shades, and basic highlights, but nothing too amazingly wondrous.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd describe mine as probably shallow in terms of drawing females I guess. I'd also say developing because I'm still getting used to using GIMP when inking and coloring. Most people say it's 'cute' due to some of the anime elements I put into it. Plus it's cartoonish. 

-Nolij


----------



## Nylak (Jul 21, 2008)

Fugly.  X'D  *self critical*

I can't seem to keep a style.  I definitely stray to the more realistic end of the spectrum, though.  When I draw stylized stuff, it always ends up looking strange and emotionless.  But then again, whenever I draw realistically, it always ends up a little stylized...I'm a jack.  XD


----------



## BengalBoy (Jul 22, 2008)

Simple and quick, lol.


----------



## jrwenzel (Jul 22, 2008)

Wellâ€¦ I strive towards illustrational realism and photorealism.
Of course (as always) the final judge is the audience and or the client.


----------



## Spotty_the_cheetah (Jul 23, 2008)

Bodies form - half cartoony.
Lineart and coloring - 100% cartoony.

Strong influence of MaxblackRabbit, Wolfy-Nail and MDF art on my style.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 25, 2008)

Dada, Avant Garde(Soviet), Surrealism, Nonsense, Cubism, Pop art.


----------



## KeenyFox (Jul 26, 2008)

Dated =P


----------



## xiath (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm... i have only just started drawing maybe a week ago so my style has not come out a tun yet but mine is more cartoony and is kind of blocky atm due to inexperience (and my angles are kind of weird [take my avatar for an example {click the blue link under my sig titled Xiath for my FAP gallery to see a full sized version}, i think it looks like his left part of his face is facing right {like it is supposed to be} but his right side is facing too much to the left to give it a normal effect of facing to the right]).  I only started coloring and shading the other night and it obviously has a cortoony feel to it (realy, what in the real world has those shades of red,blue, and neon green), i am still not happy with the colores of my avatar pic because he has more of the color patter of a fox then a coyote.

o.0... ookkkkaaaayyyy.... i forgot if i was describing my style or critiquing my work... sorry for straying like that...


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 29, 2008)

Primitive  i've practice to do T_T


----------



## Badballs (Jul 31, 2008)

Bipolar. My art is either superdeformed and cartoony or serious semi-realistic stuff.
I look like two artists.


----------



## KenJKitsune (Aug 2, 2008)

Heavily inspired by anime, especially the eyes and facial structure. That said, the quality of my style is very inconsistent. I'm not sure why I gravitated to the style that I have today, but it suits me well.


----------

